# I’d rather go blind Etta James ... slide noodle



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

Slide has been a Covid pursuit for me , part of approach has been to approximate vocal styles of some soul icons . Recorded a couple of bits from an improv/practice session ... warts n all Thx for viewing 





crescendo ending lol


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nicely done. Do you use any sustain?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Great song to choose. Love Etta. Good job.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

nice


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice one Howard. Love the Stienberger copy too.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

You could play Tennessee whisky over that all day and it would work.

seems like you are taking well to the slide!


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> Very nicely done. Do you use any sustain?


Yes lots of sustain lol, just work the guitar volume 
For that I used a patch on my Roland eBand called “Freebird”
normally crank up my amp with attenuation...no pedals


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

live4tone said:


> Yes lots of sustain lol, just work the guitar volume
> For that I used a patch on my Roland eBand called “Freebird”
> normally crank up my amp with attenuation...no pedals





Sneaky said:


> Nice one Howard. Love the Stienberger copy too.


Thx Pete ,


KapnKrunch said:


> Great song to choose. Love Etta. Good job.





Always12AM said:


> You could play Tennessee whisky over that all day and it would work.
> 
> seems like you are taking well to the slide!


yeah hard to go wrong over a major/minor two chord vamp lol . and thx , Slide has been a revelation for me , I find I am playing more out of my head vs neck patterns. cheers


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

thanks all for the kind words and encouragement 👍🙏


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nicely done. What's your tuning?


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

player99 said:


> Nicely done. What's your tuning?


thanks I use Open E.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Very soulful brother,... it hits you right in the sub-cockles. Is that a Duane Allman 'Coricidin Cold Tablet' reissue bottle slide you are massaging the strings with? I have a few, one with the original specifications, one thinner and one thicker. I prefer them much more than the open top slides.


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

Midnight Rider said:


> Very soulful brother,... it hits you right in the sub-cockles. Is that a Duane Allman 'Coricidin Cold Tablet' reissue bottle slide you are massaging the strings with? I have a few, one with the original specifications, one thinner and one thicker. I prefer them much more than the open top slides.
> View attachment 355313


thanks brother , dig the metaphor lol. ......my slide of choice is the Derek Trucks signature model , inspired by the Coricidin bottle ... not sure how close the spec is but I as well prefer it over any of the open ended models I have tried thus far .... i’d love to try the real thing , or one of the spec for spec models like you have


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nicely done. I've been playing slide for a few years and you have inspired me to expand my style. Thanks Ray


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

ccuwan said:


> Very nicely done. I've been playing slide for a few years and you have inspired me to expand my style. Thanks Ray


Thanks , that’s great news ! Slide is unlimited in my view, just listen to where Trucks has taken it , especially when he had the Derek Trucks Band ,before Susan joined . Gospel, soul, Jazz, East Indian , middle eastern Tuareg style ... on and on ... not just blues or southern rock .. enjoy !


----------

